# BBC Proms 2021



## Forster

The Proms thus far:

First Night last Friday included a decent Sibelius 2nd Symphony;

On Sunday night, Mozart's last three symphonies performed by the Scottish Chamber Orchestra, conducted by Maxim Emelyanychev;

and I'm catching up on last night's Haydn 103 and Beethoven's 4th.

Anyone else enjoying the programme so far? Planning to go? Looking forward to the whole 6 weeks?


----------



## Forster

Last night's concert included the London premiere of Thomas Ades' Exterminating Angel Symphony (based on his opera, based on the film by Bunuel). Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla conducted the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra.

A 'modern' piece I'd be happy to listen to again.

As for the Brahms Symphony No. 3 that followed, it sounded attractive enough for me to go back to as well (as I've not listened to it before).

I came late to the programme, so missed Gipps Symphony No. 2. Did I miss anything? Anyone?

Wednesday's concert was the Royal Phil conducted by Petrenko - I'd like to catch up, not least because the programme started with RVW's Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis (see thread about the quintessentially English RVW).


----------



## mikeh375

The Ades is on my listening for today list. Glad you liked it, he is quite special imv. I've also got to catch up on the Sibelius from last Friday which I believe went well. I've not heard of Gipps so I'd better listen to his symphony too - is there ever enough time in the day?


----------



## Forster

mikeh375 said:


> The Ades is on my listening for today list. Glad you liked it, he is quite special imv. I've also got to catch up on the Sibelius from last Friday which I believe went well. I've not heard of Gipps so I'd better listen to his symphony too - is there ever enough time in the day?


Yes, I thought the Sibelius went well, though it's probably my least favourite of the 7.

(btw, it's Ruth Gipps...and no, I'd not heard of her either before last night  )


----------



## Art Rock

I have her second and fourth symphonies on Chandos. Good to listen to, but far from essential imo.


----------



## mikeh375

Forster said:


> .........(btw, it's Ruth Gipps...and no, I'd not heard of her either before last night  )


ooops.....................................


----------



## Dan Ante

I wish we could get access to the Proms


----------



## Forster

Dan Ante said:


> I wish we could get access to the Proms


Yes, sorry you can't, though you can catch up on some past concerts via Youtube...at least, I assume you can?

Can you see this?


----------



## Dan Ante

Forster said:


> Yes, sorry you can't, though you can catch up on some past concerts via Youtube...at least, I assume you can?
> 
> Can you see this?


Yes can see all on YT.


----------



## Forster

Last night, watched a world premiere on BBC iPlayer from this year's Proms by George Lewis.

It wasn't instantly likeable. It some respects, it resembled exactly the kind of modern work that attracts the opprobrium of the 'traditional' classical fan. Entitled _Minds in Flux_, it was designed to take advantage of both electronic manipulation and the acoustics of the Royal Albert Hall. This meant that I couldn't get the best sound from my TV: but I think it worth persevering with, so I'll try on headphones via BBC Sounds.

Anyone else catch it at the time, or since?


----------

